# Office-romp couple unmasked: He was the boss married with kids, she was the newly eng



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

More details about the affair was released today
Wife of Marsh Ltd boss caught romping with an office junior found out on Facebook | Daily Mail Online


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ugh!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

There is already another thread running with this.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...-engaged-couple-pictured-office-romp-don.html


----------

